# farmall h oil line question in rocker s



## mjp9348 (Jun 9, 2014)

*[hi everyone quick stupid question I think I know the answer to its just that its a hole I can't determine if it rusted out or was put there by OEM its a perfect circle . please let me know . its a oil line that crosses over in the rocker box /B]*


----------



## augercreek (Apr 5, 2014)

*The hole*

I don't believe a rust hole would be that perfectly round. My H does not have that oil line at all.


----------



## mjp9348 (Jun 9, 2014)

I appreciate the input , I honestly don't believe it should be there , I believe this is for oil pressure gauge because I can follow the line running out of the block and then a hard line to the block . I could be wrong .


----------



## Jerry4Truth (Jan 1, 2014)

I have helped my dad (a mechanic) overhaul several H's, I remember asking him thirty some years back, why the hole in the oil drip line was there. 

Unfortunately I can't remember for sure exactly what his answer was. But I think it was that they had started putting it on there because at that end of the rocker shaft the excessive ware was indicating a lack of oil, so they solved the problem by putting a hole in the oil drip line over the valves. 

There was still plenty of oil for the valves and now the problem of lack of lubricant on the rocker shaft was solved. I don't remember if he said what year they started doing it or not but I would imagine it was within two or three years of first H production.


----------

